# Ribbon Angels



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

These are popular in the gift shop for $2.00 each. Here's how to make them:

Ribbon Angels

Using 2 1/2 inch wide wired ribbon

cut a strip 9 inches long for the skirt, and another 6 1/2 inches long for the wings.

Expose a wire from each side of the top of the ribbon, and slide the fabric along this wire from each side to form a tight gather for the angel's waist. Twist these two wire ends together very tightly.

Cut the wings at a slant on both ends of the ribbon, toward the center. Twist the ribbon in the center and hold this twist by wrapping tightly with the wire ends from the skirt.

Thread the twisted skirt wire through a bead (I used a jingle bell). Fashion a loop at the top of the bead and add a length of cord for hanging, then push any extra wire ends back down into the bead (or bell). Bring the cord up and join at the ends to form a loop to suspend the angel.

Arrange the skirt with the gathered ribbon slightly overlapping in the back. You could glue the back seam of the skirt closed, or hand sew if you think it is necessary. 

From this point on, see what else you want to add. I glued a flat gem onto the front of each angel to suggest a bodice, and added a halo of gold pipe cleaner around the head, held with glue.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Great idea! I have miles of that very wide ribbon - hard to find anything else 
BookMark!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Your angels are so lovely--I wish I had the patience to make them--but, then, we don't decorate for Christmas and I have no idea who I would give one to!! Really beautiful! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I have to bookmark this for future use.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

This is a great project to make a tree look heavenly!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Fantastic. :sm24:


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very sweet.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Seems simple, but so effective and pretty. Thanks for sharing. Great idea for children (possibly) and for elder people crafts. Cute as can be. Thanks for sharing especially using the pictures, with the written instructions. Susan


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful angels.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Cute easy project for kids. I think I will have to pick up some ribbon so I can keep them occupied this coming weekend.


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

slmhuffman said:


> Seems simple, but so effective and pretty. Thanks for sharing. Great idea for children (possibly) and for elder people crafts. Cute as can be. Thanks for sharing especially using the pictures, with the written instructions. Susan


It's a bit picky getting the wire from the two ends exposed, and pushing the ribbon into gathers. For children and others with manipulation issues I would use those heads that are made of a paper mache because they are light weight, and fasten them on with pipe cleaners.

I was making more angels last night with the bell heads and threading the wire was giving me fits this time, for some reason. Tonight I'll experiment to find some easier way to securely attach the jingle bell.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Very pretty - and so simple


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing,I think they will like this at the senior center.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you - I hope to try this soon


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great easy craft for children


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you Jeanne for the angel instructions. 
I am playing catch up and have only found this tonight. 
I have saved it for later in the year.


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

cleantea said:


> Thank you Jeanne for the angel instructions.
> I am playing catch up and have only found this tonight.
> I have saved it for later in the year.


You are welcome! I made 20 in one evening, and all of them sold at the gift shop for $2 each. The proceeds go to our Circle of Sharing which supports three local nonprofits with our crafting, sewing, and knitting.

The dolls could also be fairies with a few improvisations!


----------

